
GeForce RTX Propels PC Gaming’s Golden Age with Real-Time Ray Tracing - bcaulfield
https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2018/08/20/geforce-rtx-real-time-ray-tracing/
======
bsenftner
Bah. I am much more interested in their "Scene AI", I think they are branding
it NGX, but I can't tell.

Basically, an AI has access to the scene geometry and the renderer is feeding
it information as the scene is rendered. As the scene completes, the AI begins
to learn hidden surfaces and other aspects of the scene. It starts to fill in
pixels for the renderer, and after enough of the scene is understood, the AI
takes over, finishing the render.

Infinity more interesting than ray tracing.

------
KaoruAoiShiho
Props for NVIDIA for taking this courageous step. A huge amount of the die is
devoted to RT and Tensor Cores. This is something like the second biggest chip
ever made? It would have been the easiest thing in the world to jam the chip
full of traditional CUDA cores and just have a faster traditional card without
pushing forward visual quality but I'm super happy that nvidia is finally
bringing us the future.

------
merricksb
Discussed here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17802237](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17802237)

------
IshKebab
> with high-end GeForce GPUs resulting in 1.5x the kill/death ratio in battle
> royale games.

Resulting in...? Please.

------
antisthenes
Huh? The golden age of PC gaming was like 10 years ago and could run on a
8800GT perfectly.

